# What's a good String Jig & Stretcher



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of expanding my bow "tinkering" skills to include making my own bow strings. There are many designs out there for making the "endless" strings & for stretching them, yet with little knowledge & absolutely no hands-on experience, what would be a good string jig & stretcher design to make? I'm handy with wood & metal, except no welding experience, and can do most anything I point my arrow towards. Plus, at my age, it sounds like a good way to spend my idle time. So, I'm wondering what you experienced guys would recommend.

In addition, what good "How To" reference sources would you guys recommend?

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

There are several designs on here that will work. I have made several but I have access to some machines to do mine. Most of the time I look around my place and work with what I have. here a few pics of some tha I have made. I hope this helps


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Oops*

sorry I hit the wrong button here are the pics. These are the finished 2 post, I am currently working on a 3 post version so I can serve the end loops.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Here are a couple that require no welding.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1740149

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1771699

Bownut, that is really nice looking. Do you sell the string stretcher?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Perry24 said:


> Here are a couple that require no welding.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1740149
> 
> ...


I sell a few..


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> Here are a couple that require no welding.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1740149
> 
> ...


Thanks for the referrals. These look pretty straight forward, easy to build, and are economical. From what I've gleaned so far however, I think I may have a preference for a design that has the two pivoting string arms. It seems like the string arms lend themselves to serving the end loops; high enough to clear a serving bobbin.

Yet, I'm uncertain of the sequence of when to stretch the bow string, i.e. it seems like it should be done before serving the end loops or center, otherwise the serving would loosen.

Sequence(???)


Wind string with string arms square to base.
Maintain uniform hand tension(?) during wind.
Serve (1) end loop section to tie off string.
Remove & stretch bow string on stretcher.
Return string to jig & extend distance between string arms to remove slack & re-tension.
Serve second end loop section.
Remove & tension string on stretcher.
Finish serving end loops to carry serving onto string.
Serve center section of string.
Wax - Finished?


How much tension is applied to the bow string when winding by hand & how much when stretching the string(lb)?
How long should the applied tension be held for stretching the string?
It seems like each winding of the string should not overlap a previous winding as that might change lengths & screw up the stretching & finished length of the bow string???


I'm sure I have this wrong, so please critique.

Looks like I have to Google up some reading.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I am not sure how to forward links like above. If I were you I would go to Arrows and strings section on here there is no less than a 100 threads on this subject. If you don't find it ask there they are always willing to help a few archer.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Bownut400 said:


> I am not sure how to forward links like above. If I were you I would go to Arrows and strings section on here there is no less than a 100 threads on this subject. If you don't find it ask there they are always willing to help a few archer.


Thanks, I hadn't noticed that section. I previously searched under the DIY section.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

how did you make the piece that the spring glides in to?the one with the poundage marked on it


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

kc hay seed said:


> how did you make the piece that the spring glides in to?the one with the poundage marked on it


Not trying to jack your thread Ancient, I thought maybe this could help a few others.

To answer your question KC atleast I think is your? the shiny piece is a die spring cage an you can purchase them through mcmaster carr or Fastenal stores.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i was talking about the silver looking piece by the handle that covers the spring. i have a couple automobile valve springs i want to use.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Munch sells a string jig that is decent quality and includes a separate stretcher.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Bownut400 said:


> Not trying to jack your thread Ancient, I thought maybe this could help a few others.
> 
> To answer your question KC atleast I think is your? the shiny piece is a die spring cage an you can purchase them through mcmaster carr or Fastenal stores.


Not a problem! You not only help others, you raise my thread back to the top again and that's a good thing! :wink:


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

kc hay seed said:


> i was talking about the silver looking piece by the handle that covers the spring. i have a couple automobile valve springs i want to use.


Like I said "spring cage". In normal industrial uses the are used to protect you if the spring breaks.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

good deal thanks for the information on the spring cage. with the outomobile valve springs what size would a guy need to order? thanks in advance


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Bownut400 said:


> I sell a few..


I will have to keep that in mind...thanks!


----------

